# Cole Haan Covers Observations & Oberon Concerns



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I noticed a few things about these covers, which I found interesting. First off, they were obviously given a K2
to work with to make theirs, or at at least in order to take their pics. No other outside vendors seem to have had this 
advantage. I also really like how they used what appears to be elastic for the corners, simple and sleek looking imo.
I also like how they used white on the Ruby (which appears to be sold out) and the copper weave. I also really like the slim look 
of these.
I have to admit, I have been concerned with the Oberon, if it will be too bulky for the new slimmer K2s. For some reason,
as much as I loved my cover, I can not picture it for this new model, unless they thin it somehow. I have not pre ordered, cause 
I kind of want to wait.
Actually if they still had the Ruby Cole Haan above, I might just click it... though I am concerned that you can not fold them back. 
Also the lack of closure.

I am basically confused and at this point, just waiting... I want to see what else comes out and what the new Oberons look like! If these CH's were a little cheaper, I would probably go ahead and get one... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IZZ7TU/ref=kinw_dp_shvlKindleOther_


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

For me I didn't like the Cole Haan cover.  That inside pocket looks like an after thought.  And so far, they are the highest priced cover out there (that I've seen anyway).  Just not for me


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am also tempted by this one, which seems like you could fold it back. I will still probably 
want an Oberon but figure, I can probably sell this one...if I wanted too.









I may just go ahead an order, since I can return it if I don't like it.....!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I too have concerns that the Oberon might be too thick and bulky for the slim K2, but I ordered one anyway.  So I guess I'll find out!

I like the CH's except they are too much money (IMO) for what it is -- I feel like I'd be paying just for the name.  And I don't care for the lack of closure.  I also plan to order an M-edge platform style which looks fairly slender and will give me a little variety as far as the covers go.

Honestly no one has had a K2 before so I think we're all kind of guessing as to what will work best for each of us.  Go with whichever one feels right for you.  It's a shame all of the companies who made Kindle covers weren't able to have a heads-up from Amazon to be ready for the release with their products.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It appears that Belkin, Cole Haan, Patagonia and possibly GelaSkins all got a K2. At least a mock-up of one for pictures.

I do like the Cole Haan, except for the pocket inside. It looks kind of silly to me. Maybe if it was the same color as the interior. I also don't like the lack of closure.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

The pocket is kind of silly.  Wonder what it's supposed to be used for??


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hopefully the CHs will turn up at the outlet. Then I will be all over them.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking at the Cole Haan cover, is it possible that CH had originally intended the cover for some other product that didn't materialize?  

B/c the pocket looks like it might be best suited for business cards.  I hardly ever need business cards with my Kindle, but that could just be me.  Or possibly, nobody that was in on the design actually uses a kindle, and they didn't get an actual one to play with, so they have a different idea of its functionality?  Maybe?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

The lack of a closure strap, the price, and the fact that they look flimsy (in my opinion) make these covers not an option for me.  Honestly, they don't seem rigid enough to give the kindle any protection.  Flimsy and floppy are how they seem to me... we'll see what people say once they get them.  Obviously, someone is buying them since they are sold out, so what do I know!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's another thing that might bug me about the CH covers (I've been checking them out this morning!).  I think from being opened/folded back, the front cover will stop laying flat against the kindle.  Some of my regular paperback books do this and I find it irritating - I always lay them upside down b/c of it.  I don't want to have to lay my Kindle upside down to keep the cover closed!  Too bad they didn't include a closure of some type on those.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

After doing a little more research, I actually think the CH are made by Amazon, or whoever makes their covers and the Cole Haan's name is probably just licensed to them (not an uncommon practice). There is nothing on their own site http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/home.jsp about these, so I would not expect them to show up at the outlet. I also think they are overpriced for what they are.

I just looked at the Patagonia and I kind of like it, just wish it was in some other colors and didn't have the ugly logo on it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I heard that they are worth the extra money. Feel super nice and very nice fit as well. Not to mention, they look very professional and super clean design.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> After doing a little more research, I actually think the CH are made by Amazon, or whoever makes their covers and the Cole Haan's name is probably just licensed to them (not an uncommon practice). There is nothing on their own site http://www.colehaan.com/colehaan/home.jsp about these, so I would not expect them to show up at the outlet. I also think they are overpriced for what they are.
> 
> I just looked at the Patagonia and I kind of like it, just wish it was in some other colors and didn't have the ugly logo on it.


I kind of like that one too - at least to use temporarily until my others get here. But I just looked and I wish it was half the price! $40?? I agree -- more colors and no ugly logo would be a plus. Not that we're particular or anything.  

Interesting -- in the description it states that it has no metal hardware to interfere with wireless function. Has that been a problem with any of the other covers??


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kind said:


> I heard that they are worth the extra money. Feel super nice and very nice fit as well. Not to mention, they look very professional and super clean design.


Are you talking about the Cole Haan? Where did you hear that from, just curious since you can only pre-order and they will not ship till the Kindle is release next week.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> Hopefully the CHs will turn up at the outlet. Then I will be all over them.


Oh, good idea! I wonder if there is an Outlet close by...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> I kind of like that one too - at least to use temporarily until my others get here. But I just looked and I wish it was half the price! $40?? I agree -- more colors and no ugly logo would be a plus. Not that we're particular or anything.
> 
> Interesting -- in the description it states that it has no metal hardware to interfere with wireless function. Has that been a problem with any of the other covers??


Yeah, I actually noticed the price after I posted and thought no way! Way too ugly to cost that much. I have not heard about any problems with metal hardware... maybe they just thought they needed to say that cause it zips all the way around?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

traceyreads said:


> Oh, good idea! I wonder if there is an Outlet close by...


I just read the entire description and it says they were made _exclusively for Amazon_ by Cole Haan... so do not hold your breath for an outlet to carry them.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Also -- I spoke to someone at Oberon and he stated that they will be evaluating and making design changes for the K2 cover starting next week when they receive theirs.  So they could possibly make changes which will complement the new thinner, sleeker Kindle.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I just read the entire description and it says they were made _exclusively for Amazon_ by Cole Haan... so do not hold your breath for an outlet to carry them.


Shoot. I really like the woven style cover... Oh well, I just stick the M-edge cover I have on order... Or just keep trying to get more SwagBucks to redeem for Amazon gift certificates..


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am also tempted by this one, which seems like you could fold it back. I will still probably
> want an Oberon but figure, I can probably sell this one...if I wanted too.
> 
> 
> ...


I love this case . I look at it every day and so far I have resisted buying it. Don't know how much longer I will hold out! I like that it looks light. I also like that nothing closes it. I hate the m-edge strap. This case in particular looks like it will stay closed fine. Some of there other ones maybe not so much. But these and the amazon case have more of a book look because no snap closures. They can't do a magnetic closure like sony because of the wireless so this is the best they can do and still give it a sleek book look. I am not worried about it looking "flimsy" because I hated heavy, bulky cases for the kindle and I have a sleeve I put it in with the case when I am done for the day or traveling with it anyway.

I would say amazon contracted with Cole Haan, Belkin, and Patagonia to give some designer cases and sleeves from the get go which I think was a good idea.

But one concern I do have for these cases and why I have only ordered the amazon leathere case, is the fact they use elastic. Can't that stretch out of shape and then be useless?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> But one concern I do have for these cases and why I have only ordered the amazon leathere case, is the fact they use elastic. Can't that stretch out of shape and then be useless?


Your concern is my favorite thing about the design. I think they will hold the K very securley and look very chic. I like that they matched the color to the interiors. Unless your taking your K out of the cover every day (and even then) I really do not see elastic that thick stretching out over time.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Are you talking about the Cole Haan? Where did you hear that from, just curious since you can only pre-order and they will not ship till the Kindle is release next week.


I'll have to look for that blog(s).


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Kind said:


> I'll have to look for that blog(s).


I think its just in refence to Cole Haan as a company rather than these cases in particular. Cole Haan is known for high quality leather goods.

Well I finally made a decision on cases. I canceled my order for the black amaxon one since I really didn't want a black case. And bought the cole haan dark brown woven case. Absolutely love the look of it and the price should ensure I won't get any more cases. I didn't want a million accessories like last time.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I think its just in refence to Cole Haan as a company rather than these cases in particular. Cole Haan is known for high quality leather goods.
> 
> Well I finally made a decision on cases. I canceled my order for the black amaxon one since I really didn't want a black case. And bought the cole haan dark brown woven case. Absolutely love the look of it and the price should ensure I won't get any more cases. I didn't want a million accessories like last time.


I would love to hear what you think when you get it.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I will give my "review" when I get it on the 25th! I was initially going to get the saddle grain cole haan case but really worried that the front cover looked too flimpsy and would be awkward to hold , plus the woven style looks nice.

With kindle 1 I bought too many different cases and most I just liked a little so I thought this time around I really will by one. I like brown leather in general as it has that leatherbound book look to me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> I will give my "review" when I get it on the 25th! I was initially going to get the saddle grain cole haan case but really worried that the front cover looked too flimpsy and would be awkward to hold , plus the woven style looks nice.
> 
> With kindle 1 I bought too many different cases and most I just liked a little so *I thought this time around I really will by one.* I like brown leather in general as it has that leatherbound book look to me.


Report back to us in a few weeks if you are sticking to that plan, will you?   Just kidding...doing my part to be one of the accessories board enablers...

L


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Very funny Leslie! Yeah it would help if I stayed off this forum to begin with 

Lisa


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Very funny Leslie! Yeah it would help if I stayed off this forum to begin with
> 
> Lisa


True dat!

Should we take bets on how long before you buy a second cover?


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I am going to try very hard not to. Does that count? At the price of this case I hopefully will resist temptation for a few months!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Well I am going to try very hard not to. Does that count? At the price of this case I hopefully will resist temptation for a few months!


It counts. It counts! Maybe you could tape the receipt in the cover so you can see the cost and that can help you resist the urge to buy something else.

Either that or collect change, turn it in at coinstar, and feed your habit.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

ProfCrash said:
 

> It counts. It counts! Maybe you could tape the receipt in the cover so you can see the cost and that can help you resist the urge to buy something else.
> 
> Either that or collect change, turn it in at coinstar, and feed your habit.


Ah, thanks for the tip!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Or just buy what you want and enjoy it. 

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisanr said:


> Well I am going to try very hard not to. Does that count? At the price of this case I hopefully will resist temptation for a few months!


I do think this case from Borsa Bella would look fantastic with that cover and protect your investment!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I do think this case from Borsa Bella would look fantastic with that cover and protect your investment!


Now that is evil.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I do think this case from Borsa Bella would look fantastic with that cover and protect your investment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

A pouch is not a cover. They are two totally different things. The pouch protects the cover, which protects the Kindle. There is nothing wrong with an additional layer of protection. And that cover is expensive enough to warrant its own layer of protection.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Well this is exactly why I need to stay off the accesories board! I went ahead and got one these homemade sleeves. I think they will fit since I got a pretty slim case. And since I am giving my kindle 1 to my Dad along with the black sfbags sleeve (that fits with a case) I gotta get a new sleeve anyway right? 









http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=21085031

This is the design I choose.

Now I am really done with accessories minus decalgirl skins when they are available. I am already thinking something in green & white or maybe purple....

Lisa


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I understand Lisa... From the look of the Cole Haan's slim. close fit, I am pretty certain they will fit in these pouches. Still, since they post no measurements on the info page I might want to wait and see too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it, great choice!


----------

